# Hurricane Florence



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyone else in it's path?  As currently predicted we should get near hurricane-strength winds around where I live and they're predicting 10 in of rain or more.  

22 years ago (last week) Hurricane Fran came through, less wind and rain, we had areas without power for a month and some roads were impassable for 2 weeks.

5 cases of bottled water, approximately 15 gallons of non-potable water, a case of 24 chem lights, batteries, flashlights, candles, a ton of canned food and dry food, propane for the grill.


----------



## RoosterJ (Sep 10, 2018)

I am currently not at home, but my wife is in the path for the eye of the storm. Needless to say, she is very nervous. I would like her to evacuate elsewhere, but the school she teaches at hasn't cancelled classes for the week... doesn't make much sense to me!


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2018)

RoosterJ said:


> I am currently not at home, but my wife is in the path for the eye of the storm. Needless to say, she is very nervous. I would like her to evacuate elsewhere, but the school she teaches at hasn't cancelled classes for the week... doesn't make much sense to me!



Where is she? I know that unc-wilmington is already issued optional evacuation, probably ordering mandatory on Wednesday.


----------



## RoosterJ (Sep 10, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Where is she? I know that unc-wilmington is already issued optional evacuation, probably ordering mandatory on Wednesday.



North of Wilmington, between J-ville and Wilmo.


----------



## RoosterJ (Sep 10, 2018)

RoosterJ said:


> North of Wilmington, between J-ville and Wilmo.


She is a high school teacher, I don't expect it should be too much longer.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2018)

RoosterJ said:


> North of Wilmington, between J-ville and Wilmo.



I know that area well. Grew up on Camp Lejeune, then station there as well, still have a ton of family in Southeastern North Carolina.

Prayers out, believing that all will be well.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2018)

RoosterJ said:


> She is a high school teacher, I don't expect it should be too much longer.



No, I imagine they will be canceling class probably no later than tomorrow. No matter where this thing strikes in between Myrtle Beach and Morehead City that is a really bad place to be location wise.


----------



## RoosterJ (Sep 10, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I know that area well. Grew up on Camp Lejeune, then station there as well, still have a ton of family in Southeastern North Carolina.
> 
> Prayers out, believing that all will be well.


It is a hell of a place haha. Not bad at all if you stay out of Jacksonville. Once you live on the outskirts away from all the junior Marines, it is quite peaceful (other than the rumble of artillery haha).


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Anyone else in it's path?  As currently predicted we should get near hurricane-strength winds around where I live and they're predicting 10 in of rain or more.
> 
> 22 years ago (last week) Hurricane Fran came through, less wind and rain, we had areas without power for a month and some roads were impassable for 2 weeks.
> 
> 5 cases of bottled water, approximately 15 gallons of non-potable water, a case of 24 chem lights, batteries, flashlights, candles, a ton of canned food and dry food, propane for the grill.


Can you go 72-120 hours without resupply?


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Can you go 72-120 hours without resupply?



Probably. Weak link will be water, but I have almost 20 gallons of non-potable water that I can boil on my grill.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Probably. Weak link will be water, but I have almost 20 gallons of non-potable water that I can boil on my grill.


Collect rain water, it'll be available cheap.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Collect rain water, it'll be available cheap.



Oh yeah, definitely. We have about 6 5-gallon buckets that we can put out.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeppp....I'm in her Path.  I don't have capacity to store 72 hours of beer.  Everything else I should be good.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Yeppp....I'm in her Path.  I don't have capacity to store 72 hours of beer.  Everything else I should be good.



My mother-in-law lives with my sister-in-law, who is leaving for a trip, so my MIL will be staying with us.  We have a 12-pack, almost 2 bottles of wine, and I'm picking up booze tomorrow.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 10, 2018)

We expect to receive mandatory evacuation notice shortly. Schools have already canceled classes for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm in Virginia attending a shooting course for a part time contracting gig.  We are cutting three days off and heading out


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Yeppp....I'm in her Path.  I don't have capacity to store 72 hours of beer.  Everything else I should be good.


Bathtub!


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 10, 2018)

We got notice that we are under mandatory evacuation.  Time to start looking for pet friendly hotels.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah, GTFO. Last year we lost power for 8 days during Irma, and by the time it got here, it was only a strong Cat One.

This is a Cat Four, like Hugo. Hugo came in at Charleston and knocked down huge oak trees in Charlotte, 200 miles inland. If you can get the fuck out...Get the fuck out.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 12, 2018)

In a turn of events I'm staying to ride it out. Storm shifted south so we should be okay, other than flooding. I'd rather be home if shtf anyways.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 12, 2018)

To any SS members caught up in it, stay safe folks.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 12, 2018)

Our forecast went from 15" of rain and hurricane-force winds to 3-5" of rain and a breeze, all in the course of 24 hours.  While I am glad we dodged that bullet, prayers out for our colleagues South of the Border...


----------



## policemedic (Sep 12, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Yeah, GTFO. Last year we lost power for 8 days during Irma, and by the time it got here, it was only a strong Cat One.
> 
> This is a Cat Four, like Hugo. Hugo came in at Charleston and knocked down huge oak trees in Charlotte, 200 miles inland. If you can get the fuck out...Get the fuck out.



I was at McCall and Bragg during Hugo. It was no fucking fun at all.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 12, 2018)

Stay safe all.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 12, 2018)

policemedic said:


> I was at McCall and Bragg during Hugo. It was no fucking fun at all.



I was in college at ECU, we went to Myrtle Beach to surf.  Awesome swells.  Chased off by the po-po.  That is all I remember about Hugo.

But I worked during Fran and Katrina.  Not a big fan of God's urban renewal projects known as hurricanes.


----------



## J. (Sep 12, 2018)

My family’s business, home, vehicles and everything they own are in Myrtle Beach and less than .5mi off the coast. They just caught the last flights out to Ohio where my extended family lives. I’m glad they are safe, but this will likely be devastating on their lives. Good luck to everyone, and to my brothers at Lejeune. Stay safe.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 12, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I was in college at ECU, we went to Myrtle Beach to surf.  Awesome swells.  Chased off by the po-po.  That is all I remember about Hugo.
> 
> But I worked during Fran and Katrina.  Not a big fan of God's urban renewal projects known as hurricanes.



We were in the field at McCall; FTX was cancelled and we were moved back to Bragg.  First and only time that happened to us.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2018)

He really knows how to put things in perspective. LOL

Trump: Hurricane will be 'tremendously big and tremendously wet' — The Hill


----------



## Teufel (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## digrar (Sep 12, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Yeppp....I'm in her Path.  I don't have capacity to store 72 hours of beer.  Everything else I should be good.



A keg is the solution you were looking for.


----------



## Box (Sep 12, 2018)

Southwest of Bragg - waiting for a fucking hurricane to hit is like being a little kid that has pissed mom off really bad - you know dad is going to whip your ass when he gets home and all you can do is wait for it.


----------



## suaveflooder (Sep 12, 2018)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 24068


I just spit my bourbon everywhere.... you owe me a computer monitor 😑😑😑


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 13, 2018)

_This is how I've seen the Florence Drama play out on facebook.

 Florence: I'm coming for you. 
 VA & SC: Please don't
 NC: Bring it

 Florence: The fuck did you say to me?
 VA & SC: NC, dude shut the fuck up!
 NC: Fuck that and fuck her windy ass. Punk ass bitch is only a CAT 3.

 Florence: *powers up to CAT 4* still wanna talk shit!?
 VA & SC: ... nope, we're good
 NC: Not only am I going to CONTINUE to talk shit, we got Jim Cantore on his way and we are meme'ing the fuck out of you.

 Florence: you have got to be kidding. Ok fine, I got something for you. *begins powering up to CAT 5*
 VA & SC: ......
 NC: that's cool, we already have facebook events planned such as welcoming parties, blowing all the fans at you, firing guns at you... we've cleared out ABC stores and are ready to get LIT. Bring it on turbo.

 Florence: you... you guys are serious? You really aren't scared of me? But... but I.... I put so much effort into this. 
 VA & SC: *waiting anxiously*
 NC: *chugs beer* get fucked

 Florence: fine, I'll leave *shifts south*
 VA: *sigh of relief*
 SC: God damn it NC you are the worst big brother ever!
 NC: time to man up bitch, that damn hurricane is mad._


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 13, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> _This is how I've seen the Florence Drama play out on facebook._
> 
> _Florence: I'm coming for you.
> VA & SC: Please don't
> ...




A picture...is worth a 1000 words.....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 13, 2018)

Pretty cool tool to track FLO if you are a NERD like me.......

Go *HERE:*

Click on the nhc.kmz link and open it with *GOOGLE EARTH:*

Here's what mine looks like:


----------



## Centermass (Sep 13, 2018)

Live from Frying Pan Tower off of the NC Coast

The side bar comments are priceless


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 13, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> A picture...is worth a 1000 words.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 24079



That's about the truth...


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## EsotericRefuse (Sep 13, 2018)

Box said:


> Southwest of Bragg - waiting for a fucking hurricane to hit is like being a little kid that has pissed mom off really bad - you know dad is going to whip your ass when he gets home and all you can do is wait for it.



Ha! My wife says she feels like we're being stalked by a turtle!


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 14, 2018)

This far out we have tropical storm force gusts and stead wind around 25-30.  A little heavy rain overnight, but the bulk of the rain is supposed to hit this afternoon, tonight, and over the weekend when this thing turns north.  All told expecting 6"-8"* of rain here.

*I told my wife when we got up if she wanted her 6"-8" now or later.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 14, 2018)

Pretty cool imagery from NOAA, showing last night and dawn over the Carolinas. Give it about 30 seconds to load.

https://cdn.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES16/ABI/GIFS/GOES16-EUS-GEOCOLOR-1000x1000.gif


----------



## AHesitantWarrior (Sep 14, 2018)

If it hits Fayettenam can you kindly ask it to knock over my house for insurance purposes??  I'm in Germany, don't really care much for the house anymore, and want to buy a bigger one anyway.  Thanks.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 14, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> View attachment 24088


Not really understanding your humor.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 14, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Not really understanding your humor.



I get it, a little. We have towns that are still uninhabitable from hurricanes Matthew and Irene, or FEMA and the feds have promised big money to fix it up.  #dubious #notconvinced


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 14, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Not really understanding your humor.



It was poking fun at FEMA and the lack of government assistance in some places still. Probably not the best meme out there to do that.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 14, 2018)

This had to be a PJ....




@amlove21 are you in North Carolina for training.....?!?!??!?!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 14, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I get it, a little. We have towns that are still uninhabitable from hurricanes Matthew and Irene, or FEMA and the feds have promised big money to fix it up.  #dubious #notconvinced


OK.
From my standpoint it was local governments that screwed the pooch.
Texas has pretty much recovered from Harvey.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 14, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> OK.
> From my standpoint it was local governments that screwed the pooch.
> Texas has pretty much recovered from Harvey.



Local government has some responsibility, and I certainly can't speak for all places, just a couple towns in eastern NC that the feds/FEMA told we're getting $ and certain resources that never materialized.  Just my very micro view.

Contrast to Katrina in which I worked and once local government got out of the way worked miracles.


----------



## AWP (Sep 15, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> This had to be a PJ....
> 
> View attachment 24091
> 
> ...



Ima let you finish @SpongeBob*24, but...Florida Man.







....and he's done this before.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Centermass (Sep 16, 2018)

Hurricane Florence: Because free stuff matters......


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2018)

But...but..  evil capitalism!


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 16, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Hurricane Florence: Because free stuff matters......



So the three things I get from friends/family around the country about NC during a hurricane?  This (Wilmington), a mob scene at a Wal-Mart, and price-gouging water cases at $42/case (both in my fair city).  C'mon, news/social media, you're making us look bad.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 16, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Hurricane Florence: Because free stuff matters......


Gee section 8 residents are looting, who da thunk it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2018)

The view from a 7 Ton in J-ville.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 17, 2018)

So from 0900 Friday until 0900 yesterday (Sunday, 9/16), we got 3 1/2", maybe 4" of rain.  Since 0900 yesterday until 0900 today, we got almost 12".  And here we thought we were out of the woods.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 17, 2018)

Florence is still causing local rivers to rise, including the Cape Fear.  She's scheduled to crest 4 ft higher then it did during Mathew sometime around tomorrow morning.

Drone footage from today:





It reached the bottom of the Railroad track bridge during Mathew in Oct 2016:



This could get interesting.....


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 20, 2018)

and may come back as TC Kirk.


----------

